# casting molds



## 24kgold (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys, can anyone point me to a good supplier of casting molds, and stainless die manufacturer, i would like to make professional looking bars.


----------



## ΩPhoenix (May 19, 2012)

24kgold said:


> Hey guys, can anyone point me to a good supplier of casting molds, and stainless die manufacturer, i would like to make professional looking bars.




Back in the day in the 1980's we just used cast iron molds and cleaned our bars. 

I am old school.


----------



## nickvc (May 19, 2012)

The truth is that with casting your never going to get that professional look with crisp edges and a good overall finish especially with small bars, 1/2 kilo plus is easier with hand casting and I suspect the kilo bars are produced that way and the city bars, 400 ounces, certainly are but they all come with the good delivery status stamps that are accepted worldwide.
We have had several threads about this and no one has managed to do this on the cheap so it puts it beyond the hobby refiner and many small professional refiners but the good news is if you can refine to a high quality a button showing it's pipe is accepted by those who know about bullion as of high quality.


----------



## etack (May 20, 2012)

elfixx is doing it

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11246&p=125757&hilit=+stamp#p125757

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5597


Eric


----------



## samuel-a (May 20, 2012)

etack said:


> elfixx is doing it
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11246&p=125757&hilit=+stamp#p125757
> 
> ...



elfixx has done/doing a marvelous job with his bars.
He never mentioned how he does it, but did mentioned it is all done manually. So i can only guess individual bars are casted, rolled and embossed with hydraulic press. We are talking some though physical labor if every thing is indeed manual. 
Even so, the bars will never turn out flawless as it would with finely tuned machines. Nontheless, the results achieved by elfixx are outstanding.

Is it doable in your garage? Yes.
Does it make sance to do it? Only if you get premium for it.


----------



## nickvc (May 21, 2012)

Sam I think that's Elfix,s problem is he can sell all he makes but he sells close if not at spot so he has to try and buy well under spot to make money, were it me I'd buy bigger quantities refine and sell as is close to spot, less work bigger profit due to bigger turnover. His product is excellent but as I have tried to point out many times producing small bars that look attractive costs a lot of money that has to come from somewhere.


----------



## philddreamer (May 21, 2012)

Here's an interesting video:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=13606&p=139571&hilit=video#p136690

Take care!
Phil


----------

